# Canyon Pathlite Gepäckträger



## super_whale (16. März 2021)

Hallo,

weiß jemand zufällig bzw. kann mir vielleicht dabei helfen herauszufinden, ob der Gepäckträger Rack Three von Ortlieb auf das Canyon Pathlite 7 2020 passt? Ich bin mir ein bisschen unsicher, könnte aber per Privatverkauf günstiger daran kommen. Da dabei natürlich keine Rückgabe möglich wäre, möchte ich vorher auf Nummer sicher gehen...

Danke. LG


----------



## filiale (16. März 2021)

Hat das Pathlight an den oberen Sitzstreben Gewinde ?
Wie breit ist das Pathlight an den unteren Sitzstreben (darf laut Anleitung max. 160mm sein) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## super_whale (16. März 2021)

Ja, auf der Innenseite der oberen Sitzstrebe sind Gewinde.
Breite ist ca. 155mm. Sollte also passen.

Mich wundert nur, dass beim Datenblatt (ganz unten) steht: "Nicht kompatibel mit Scheibenbremsen". Was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## filiale (16. März 2021)

Schwer zu sagen, denn auf dem Produktbild ist ein Fahrrad mit Scheibenbremse abgebildet. Vom Rest her sollte es passen.


----------



## E_Immel (8. Juli 2021)

Hallo super_whale,
bin grad dran mit ein Pathlite 7 zu kaufen. Grundvoraussetzung ist für mich allerdings die Möglichkeit einer Anbringung eines Gepäckträgers.
Deswegen meine Frage an dich - hat der Rack Three von Ortlieb gepasst? Hast du schon erste Erfahrungen?


----------



## super_whale (8. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe mich dann doch umentschieden und für meine Radreisen eine "Arschrakete" zugelegt.

Lt. dem Fahrrad-Händler meines Vertrauens, ist es aber problemlos möglich einen Gepäcktrager am Pathlite 7 anzubringen. Alle notwendigen Anbringungsmöglichkeiten sind dafür vorhanden.


----------



## E_Immel (8. Juli 2021)

Super, danke. Diese Info habe ich zwischenzeitlich vom Canyon-Service auch bekommen. Das Fahrrad ist jetzt bestellt - ich werde in Kürze mehr wissen 😉

Hast du denn für deine Radreise auch gescheite Schutzbleche montiert oder kannst du welche empfehlen...?


----------



## filiale (8. Juli 2021)

super_whale schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mich dann doch umentschieden und für meine Radreisen eine "Arschrakete" zugelegt.


die Dinger wackeln wie ein Entenschwanz


----------



## super_whale (8. Juli 2021)

E_Immel schrieb:


> Super, danke. Diese Info habe ich zwischenzeitlich vom Canyon-Service auch bekommen. Das Fahrrad ist jetzt bestellt - ich werde in Kürze mehr wissen 😉
> 
> Hast du denn für deine Radreise auch gescheite Schutzbleche montiert oder kannst du welche empfehlen...?


Schutzbleche habe ich keine montiert. Hinten dient die "Arschrakete" als Schutzblech und vorne ist halt nichts.


----------



## super_whale (8. Juli 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> die Dinger wackeln wie ein Entenschwanz


Davor hatte ich auch große Sorgen, ist mir bis jetzt aber noch nicht negativ aufgefallen. Kommt wahrscheinlich auf die Füllung und den Fahrstil an...


----------



## filiale (8. Juli 2021)

Im Wiegetritt läßt es sich nicht verhindern. Und ich möchte mein Fahrstil nicht an das Gepäck anpassen. Es gibt allerdings so einen Halter den man an die Sattelstreben klemmt um das wackeln deutlich zu reduzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexiver (29. November 2021)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zum Gepäckträger vom Pathlite: ON7
Hier sind ja die Befestigungen für die Ortlieb Taschen passend.
Gibt es auch noch andere Hersteller die an diese Befestigungen passen?
Mir gefallen die zwei Taschen im Shop nicht.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe.
Grüße Alex


----------



## onn_e (6. Februar 2022)

E_Immel, Für welche Lösung haben Sie sich entschieden? Haben Sie einen hinteren Fahrradträger gefunden, den Sie an Ihrem Pathlite montieren können?


----------



## Leif87 (5. Dezember 2022)

Falls es euch hilft, ich habe mir Mitte September das Canyon Pathlite 7 zugelegt und es anschließend mit SKS Bluemels Style 29" Schutzblechen und dem Racktime Standit 2.0 Gepäckträger aufgerüstet.

Das hat soweit gut funktioniert, auch wenn an der ein oder anderen Stelle Anpassungsarbeiten (bspw. Steben kürzen) nötig waren und ich mir neue Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt besorgen musste.

Das Ergebnis seht ihr im Anhang.


Beste Grüße
Leif


----------

